# Would you mind taking a quick poll?



## Yunie

Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!   Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
5. What is the "P3"?
6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?

If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.


----------



## Agnès E.

41 ans, française, sexe F.
1. No idea.
2. In Harry Potter's stories by J.K. Rowlings.
3. No idea.
4. No idea.
5. No idea.
6. No idea.
7. No.
8. Have only read the first one. I guess that it has been inspired from the former one, which is mostly conceived for adults, as HP has been written for children.
9. Dark Angel (sexy hero/heroine, black stories) and Alias (so complicated/intricated stories!)
10. No, I don't care.
Bon courage !


----------



## Zephyrus

30 years old, Peruvian, girl

1. A character in Buffy??   
2. in Harry Potter's book
3. No idea
4. No idea
5. No idea
6. No idea
7. I like reading those kind of novels but i'm not a fanatic.
8. Lord of the Rings. Because I love those novels with kings, fairies, elfs, etc involved
9. None. I prefer t.v. shows like Everwood   
10. Nop

Hope my answers can help you


----------



## cuchuflete

Yunie said:
			
		

> age, sex and nationality, please. Age: Yes, I have some of that. Sex: A definite "Yes". Nationality: A destructive concept, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? Never heard of him/her.
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? There is a general store in New Harbor...they have some odd candies.
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? Don't know.
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?Don't know.
> 5. What is the "P3"?Don't know.
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?Don't know.
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)  I have read one science fiction novel in the past year.
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?Don't know either of these.
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?Don't watch TV
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? No, see previous answer.
> 
> If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.



Thank you for the reminder that I am out of touch with popular culture.
Cuchuflete


----------



## cuchuflete

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> 10 ans, française, sexe F.
> 
> Bon courage !



I apologize for my very limited French.  I assume that in "sexe F." the "F"  means "For".


----------



## Lluna1977

27, girl, catalan.

1. No idea
2. I could tell you a new place round the corner but Im sure you wouldn't be interested
3. No idea
4. No idea
5. No idea
6. No idea
7. Not great, but I read some from time to time
8. Do I have to choose?  I don't really like any of them, but if I hve to make a choice: Lord of the rings because.... there's no reason, sorry!
9. Friends... cos' they make me laugh
10. Only if I'm home at the time it should be broadcasted and there's nothing else on tv

Will you tell us all the answers?   I feel like Cuchuflete, out of touch!!!


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Female, 24, United Kingdom

1. Witch from Buffy the Vampire Slayer
2. The Harry Potter books
3. Death?  
4. No idea
5. Night club owned by the charmed sisters
6. Hermione Granger in Harry Potter 
7. Not really, no
8. I like both, but if forced to choose it would be Harry Potter. I found the Lord of the Rings books very heavy going to read - such huge descriptive paragraphs!
9. Don't have one
10. No


----------



## Agnès E.

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I apologize for my very limited French.  I assume that in "sexe F." the "F"  means "For".



No, Fanatic!


----------



## kathy_wylie

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? an American president?

2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?  Sesame Street. I'm sure Gordon Grouch would know

3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? IT could be any old man

4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? scientist who dresses in black?
                                      a man who knows a lot about something
                                      a woman who has a lot of problems but instead of dealing with them she deals with the problems of others and is paid too much

5. What is the "P3"?Primary 3, the class you go into at the age of 7 in primary school in the UK

6. Who discovers that death is her gift?a witch?

7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) neither

8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?Lord of the rings

9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?'on a échangé nos mamans'

10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? no.


WAIT... all those questions ressemble goings on in Buffy the Vampire Slayer!! I don't watch that crap!

I'm 19, female and am Irish


----------



## VenusEnvy

23, female, USA-native

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? 
I have no clue.
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…)? 
Jelly-Belly brand jelly beans often have odd-tasting sweets. I suppose one can buy them anywhere.
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? 
I have no idea what you are talking about!
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
What is a gothic scientist? I don't know.
5. What is the "P3"? 
I don't know.
6. Who discovers that death is her gift? 
I don't know.
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) 
Neither.
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? 
I don't like either. Hey, I said I didn't like science fiction, or fantastic horror, right?
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? 
Friends, I can relate. Plus, they are hilarious! And Sex and in City.
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? 
YES!!!!!    


Can you add on some simple questions that I might know? It would make me feel smarter.   

Can we ask what you plan on doing with the results? Do you have a specific hypothesis, or theory?


----------



## Yunie

Sweet Cuchuflete! My aim is absolutely NOT to make you feel "out of touch with popular culture", but precisely to DEFINE this culture; what seems obvious to you is not necessarily obvious to me, and THAT is what I wanted to check! As regards the "destructive concept" of nationality, well I'm really sorry if you felt agressed in any way but remember I'm asking those questions for a university work! I'm trying to see "who knows what" in regard to my topic, so of course I need to know where you live (ok, I could have written country instead of nationality; ok, ok, right   ), if you are a boy or a girl, and how old you are! Then and only then will I be able to say that two french girls out of ten know such-and-such, or that 20 percent english boys know so-and-so. Do you understand?    Sorry if you felt ill-at-ease with my poll, but what you don't know is important to me, so thank you for answering.


----------



## Philippa

33, British, female
1. No idea
2. Now I've looked at other's answers I'd say the sweet shop in Hogsmeade, but I probably wouldn't have thought of that myself from your question!
3. No idea.
4. No idea
5. No idea
6. No idea
7. I like science fiction, but not fantasy or horror.
8. Harry Potter - L of the R is too close to fantasy (from the films, I've not read the books). HP is set in a school and I'm a teacher.
9. At the moment I'm watching the Apprentice and 24. I also like Red Dwarf (science fiction situation comedy), Blackadder, the Office, Fawlty towers...
10. What do you mean between 2 seasons? If it's inbetween 2 series being shown then it can't stop?! It is disappointing when a series stops for good, but it's worse when your favourite program gets really bad and dies rather than stopping on a high.

Do we get to hear the results then?
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## mzsweeett

Yunie said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!  Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.
> *Sweet T; 27; Female; American Gypsy (HA figure that one out!)
> *
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?  *No Idea*
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? *A trash can?*
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?  *The guy from the Dead Zone TV Series (USA I think)*
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? *The first one **walks about in dark non-trendy clothing, and the latter two get paid too much for doing little.*
> 5. What is the "P3"? *No Idea*
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?*The one who got touched by her.*
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) *Science Fiction*
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?* Lord of The Rings, it's better writing.*
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? *Family Guy, it lightens my humor...nothing like stupid comed*y.
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? *Nope, to me it is one of those "it figures" type of things.*
> 
> If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.



I hope I have enlightened you my dear!!!

Sweet T.


----------



## Phryne

28, female, Argentina

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? Is she/he related to the Rosenberg case?
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? In any store in the US that sell those strange jelly beans that come in flavors like "puke" and "dirt"
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? My next-door neighbor?
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? My school advisors? You better not know what they can do to you...  
5. What is the "P3"? Satellite radio?
6. Who discovers that death is her gift? La llorona?
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) Not at all!
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Neither. Because I haven't seen either of the movies, nor have I read the books. Honestly, I'm not interested.
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) I hardly watch TV. Seinfeld, maybe? but I'm sick and tired of the reruns. Oh, oh, yes! I also like the Family Guy! Why? Because they are both very funny, and far from cliché.
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? I guess...


----------



## cuchuflete

Yunie said:
			
		

> Sweet Cuchuflete! My aim is absolutely NOT to make you feel "out of touch with popular culture", but precisely to DEFINE this culture; what seems obvious to you is not necessarily obvious to me, and THAT is what I wanted to check! As regards the "destructive concept" of nationality, well I'm really sorry if you felt agressed in any way but remember I'm asking those questions for a university work! I'm trying to see "who knows what" in regard to my topic, so of course I need to know where you live (ok, I could have written country instead of nationality; ok, ok, right  ), if you are a boy or a girl, and how old you are! Then and only then will I be able to say that two french girls out of ten know such-and-such, or that 20 percent english boys know so-and-so. Do you understand?   Sorry if you felt ill-at-ease with my poll, but what you don't know is important to me, so thank you for answering.



Yunie,

I was just having fun!  You have not offended me in any way at all. I used your poll to (1) help give you a data point for your research, and (2) to enjoy the opportunity to offer an additional opinion.

Thanks very much for allowing me to expose my ignorance,
Cuchu


----------



## supercrom

CROM's answers:

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
Who is him?

2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
In a place mentioned in J.K.Rowling's books: Hogsmead or something like that.

3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
I've got no idea.

4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
No idea either.

5. What is the "P3"?
D'u mean MP3?

6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
No idea about it, let me guess... Adventists?  

7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
I am sometimes.

8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
Harry Potter (I've read the four books, trying to read the fifth one).

9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
I don't know, maybe you refer 2 US TV shows, well: Dharma and Greg, Friends, Mission: Impossible.

10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
No, I don't.

*CROM*


----------



## supercrom

I forgot my age, sex and nationality:
(Maybe you can emphasize this part)

My info: 24, male, Peruvian (peruano)

*CROM*

PS I don't like the text _Last edited by... _ at the end of the message.


----------



## leonestdebil

21/female/franco-dutch -born in france

1. no idea
2. hehe. i wish i knew
3. sounds like mythology
4. daria morgendorffer's bad dream. seriously, no clue
5. i just know P4 (pour esquiver le service militaire! loool)
6. agnes sorel 
7. i read mostly classics (jekyl and hyde, orwell, wells, stoker...)
8. neither. ok harry potter. more creative and seemingly innocent imagination. lord of the ring is too massive
9. probably daria (an mtv cartoon from the 90's... ahh high-school) or friends
10. not really. don't watch tv that much


----------



## libertad y justicia

Macho, 29 Years of Age, Spain

 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
A deciduous tree?

 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
Hospital emergency area, in bucket where pumped stomach contents go
 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
A Guardia Civil??

 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
They are a 'menage a trois' You must use the imagination to determine what they do.

 5. What is the "P3"?
A motorway that connects Milano with Zurich

 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
Janis Joplin

 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
I usually read manuals about the disection of horses, but for you I will make an exception

 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
Are these Australian politicians?
 
 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
I enjoy very much interviews with members of parliament. It is good comedia.

 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
Of course not.  I use the time to annoy my brother's girlfriend.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

I hang my head in shame - I knew far too many answers!


----------



## Yunie

Thank you for answering this strange, out of context poll  I understand some of you might have felt lost, and I truly apologize. Actually, my research is about fantasy, the literary genre I mean; but television (the scourge of the world, in my opinion) is the reason why people read less (and less). So I tried to select the most "popular" U.S (right, I forgot to mention that, but it's 90% of what we have here…) t.v shows displaying a touch of fantastic, to see if they really were popular, and mainly why. I've asked the same questions on a french forum, and got nearly all the answers I had expected. So with your answers, I can start to define where in the world those shows are really appreciated. The questions were "raw", let's say, because I wanted your first reaction    and it's interesting, for instance, that kathy_wylie qualified Buffy as "crap", and I'm dying to hear her reasons  Or Philipa, why don't you like fantasy? 
The answers are not really important in fact, it won't enlighten you at all, and I'm sorry about it, but : Willow is a character in Buffy; the strange sweets I was thinking about are indeed those in Harry Potter (I didn't know they truly existed in the US, thank you, Phryne!  ); the man with a stick is John Smith, from Dead Zone (who can see things about you when he touches you…); the gothic scientist, professor and psychologist are from Mysterious Ways (the three deal with "miraculous" events); the P3 is a nightclub owned by the Halliwell sisters in Charmed; and "death is your gift" is also from Buffy (a question meant to discover the real fans).
Now you know my true intentions, I hope you won't hate me    and if you want to talk about it, to tell me why you love science fiction or hate fantasy, for instance, I'd be really glad!   Thanks again, you really helped me!


----------



## Agnès E.

My pleasure, it has been funny, come back soon with another one !


----------



## Dalian

25/M/Chinese

1. No idea.
2. Not sure.
3. No idea.
4. No idea.
5. No idea.
6. No idea.
7. I don't read much SF.
8. The Lord of The Rings.
9. Friends.
10. Yes, strongly.


----------



## Philippa

Yunie said:
			
		

> Philipa, why don't you like fantasy?


I have wondered about this myself...I think it's to do with sci-fi being fairly normal humans in a slightly different setting (so I like films like Minority Report and Timecop - I like trying to work out the story's logic too), but fantasy is too different with lots of non-humans, or very different settings and I find that just too weird! Even Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy (I like the first book) I find gets too bizarre in later books!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lercarafridi

Yunie said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!   Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? Willow Rosenberg was born to Ira and Sheila Rosenberg; she is the only Jewish member of the Scooby Gang.
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? at 53rd street and seventh Avenue, Manhattan, New York (USA)
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? Nobody but Copperfield´s granny
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? The scientist is a pale faced, light eyed woman in a black tight dress, she is involved in figuring out a new cosmetic based on alchemy; the psychologist is an advanced pupil of Freud´s, engaged in the kalao´s nesting.
> 5. What is the "P3"? is a device to read a woman´s mind
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift? The anaphrodite in her delirium
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) not even close
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Neither, I fell asleep twice.
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? “Etosha lions” by National Geographic
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? No, I feel deprived when I run out of Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Helicopta

32, Male, English

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
No idea
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
No idea
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
No idea (erm, a pervert?)
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
No idea
5. What is the "P3"?
No idea
6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
No idea
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
Very occasionally
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
Lord of the rings... never seen/read Harry Potter
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
The Sopranos. Intense, brilliantly written and acted.
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
Maybe the first week after it finishes.

Will you please come back and publish the results of your poll here?


----------



## NTFS

23/m/philippines

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? A relative of my boss?
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? In a thai candy store
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? Charlie Chaplin
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? A gothic scientist is from the medieval period, a professor teaches a psychologist study human behaviour
5. What is the "P3"? Pentium III
6. Who discovers that death is her gift? Joan of Ark
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) Yes
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? LOTR, It's like playing WarCraft
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? Monster Garage & Top Gear, it's all about cars!
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? Nope!


----------



## mnzrob

24/male/american and german

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? - No clue.
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? Candy Store?
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? The grim reaper 
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? Huh? I don't know.
5. What is the "P3"? Don't know.
6. Who discovers that death is her gift? ?
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) Neither, i like non-fiction
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Lord of the rings - More interesting to me, although both are good.
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? Seinfeld (US sitcom from 1990s). Funniest show ever.
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? I guess so.


----------



## le chat noir

37/male/french (by birth)

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
a part-time job in the story of a sometimes-confused-about-what-part-of-her-anatomy-should-be-elected-as- the-siege-of-thought blonde chasing second grade actors wearing plastic pointy teeths.

 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
In Hogsmead or Hogswart, or even the Hogswart Express. Not sure about Diagon Alley. Anyway, just ask for Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans.

 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
The Pope? Ah darn, too late. Ok sorry, bat taste joke.

 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
None of my business, they are all sensible and grown up. Or are they?

  5. What is the "P3"?
 Nothing compared to the Omega Thirteen Device.
By Grabthar's Hammer, by the sons of Morvan, thou shall be avenged!

  6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
 The aforementioned blonde (or was it one of her friends?). Yawn.

 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
Yes, but King writes like an illiterate. French translations actually make his style look better . Tell me about Cordwainer Smith...

 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
I can't wait for "Harry Potter vs The Fellowship" to hit the screens, this will settle the matter once for all.

 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
Babylon 5, because now I know that if I go to Za'Ha'Dum, I will die.
And besides, I'm in love with Susan Ivanova.
Hi, Suzanotchka, if you read me, drop me a PM. Oh pleaaaase !!!

 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
I might if I had a TV set.


----------



## fetchezlavache

ah but cordwainer smith (nom de plume) was a *scholar*. i *love* him. 

stephen king is just a puffed-up man who has found a very good 'vein' (un filon) and will exploit it to the last nugget. culprits are the readers, for not having better taste !!!!!


----------



## le chat noir

Hehe ok, I invoked the Great Google Spirit to pull the infos about *Buffy*. Never could go beyond the first 10 minutes of the 2-3 episodes of this dumb blonde show I coincidentally had the occasion to watch.

However, I am a total fan of J.K Rowlings and *Harry Potter*. Very sound psychology, cute beyond description and a wonderful source of phantasies for kids (and supposedly grown-ups like myself ).
At first I thougt it would be some silly industrial paperback for kids, until some relative practiclly forced the first book into my hands.
I read the first 100 pages in the evening, then rushed to the bookstore to get the 3 next books, in fear of running out during the week-end, and had them all read by Monday. The real pain was to wait a year or so for the next one .
By the way, French translation is quite excellent. They did an especially great job on French names, sometimes achieving even funnier results than the original.

* Babylon 5* is maybe the only US TV show I watched from the first episode to the very last. I simply liked the characters, the rather litterate script, and the surprisingly rich plot. And, it goes without saying, Suzan Ivanova:
"_I am Suzan Ivanova. Commander. Daughter of Andreï and Sophia Ivanov. I am the right hand of vengeance, and the boot that's gonna kick your sorry ass all the way back to Earth, sweetheart! I am death incarnate. And the last living thing you are ever going to see... _"
  .

The Omega 13 Device comes from a complete nonsense movie called *Galaxyquest*, with an hillarious role of dumb blonde for the nuber one aliens chaser Sigourney Weaver (a top notch actress by the way, just watch Polansky's "death and the maiden" if you doubt it). 

As for *Cordwainer Smith*, it is 70's sci-fi at his best: pure poetry, wild imagination and masterful psychology. It is even considered as "true" litterature by some rather distinguished critics. I remember listening to parts of a 3 weeks broadcast on the very intellectual "France Culture" radio about the work of Cordwainer Smith some 10 years ago .


----------



## timpeac

Yunie said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!  Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.
> 28 Male English.
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
> No idea. EDIT - having read the other questions I presume this is Willow from Buffy.
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubb?ish-flavour…) ?
> An old-fashioned sweet shop.
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? No idea.
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?No idea.
> 5. What is the "P3"?No idea.
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?The girl in "dead like me" (never seen an episode but I've seen it advertised).
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)I used to be when I was a child-teenager.
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Harry Potter. Lord of the rings is one of the few books that I have really _tried_ to get into and read but can't! It is so tedious! Harry Potter is a good book to simply escape into. It doesn't demand that you engage the upper brain functions, so you can relax.
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?Not sure I have one, but in this genre I did enjoy Voyager. I suppose it was because the story lines were good and self contained (so you didn't feel left on a cliff hanger) and escapist.
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?Slightly when I hear it, but I would soon forget.
> 
> If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.


 
Answers added above. Good luck.


----------



## Lancel0t

I'm 23 from the Philippines (South East Asia)


			
				Yunie said:
			
		

> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
> 5. What is the "P3"?
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?



1. No Idea
2. No Idea
3. No Idea
4. No Idea
5. Pentium 3?
6. No Idea
7. I love science fiction but I don't like reading.
8. Lord of the Rings (the movie, I haven't read the book and I don't intend to read it)- because I love stories about leadership and honor in which Aragorn showed in the story.
9. I love Anime series (eg. Gundam Seed, Samurai X) and Reality Games shows (Amazing Race and Survivor)
10. Of course.

I hope this helps.


----------



## te gato

Yunie said:
			
		

> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? I have no clue...
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? Harry Potter books
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?The Old man from the rhyme..'This old man'.???
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? Sorry..no idea
> 5. What is the "P3"? A special floor in a building??
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift? Hopefully not my next-door neighbour!!
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) Both
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Both..Because I can..
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? E.R..because it is a fast action show..
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? No..more time to spend outside...
> Last time I checked...Female...Albertan...
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Narda

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?  - A jewish woman?
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?  Ice cream parlor
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? A "beggar"?
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?  I don't know.
5. What is the "P3"?  I don't know. 

6. Who discovers that death is her gift?  I don't know.

7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)  Mistery and history for me
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?  The Lord of The Rings, portrays the fight between good and evil and the inner fights we deal with pretty much on daily basis .  Harry Potter is a tale of the self in which disobedience is constantly rewarded.  Fantastic imagination, though, and very attractive to many.
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?   I do not have a TV, but if I had I would be inclined to police, investigative, mistery programs.  I used to like Kojac!
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?  My answer above applies here as well.  There is no deprivation when you never have it.

*Great poll!  Will we get the answers??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## DesertCat

46 Female American

1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?[/QUOTE] Don't know
2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? Don't know
3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? Don't know
4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? Don't know
5. What is the "P3"? Don't know
6. Who discovers that death is her gift? Don't know
7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) No, don't like either
8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? Have no interest in reading/watching either.
9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? Don't have a favorite show.  I watch very little TV. 
10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? No.


----------



## lainyn

> Originally Posted by Yunie
> 
> 
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?No clue
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?I guess Harry Potter world, or Jelly Bellies
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? No clue
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? No clue
> 5. What is the "P3"? No clue
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift? No clue
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) No
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? LOTR because it has more of a history and I really admire J.R.R. Tolkien's ability with languages, etc.
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? I don't have a favourite, but I hate reality TV
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? No, I'm really not that attached to the TV.



Well, I feel sufficiently out of the loop with popular culture, and the sad thing is, I do watch TV quite regularly, unlike the very admirable Cuchuflete.  Oh, and I'm 18, female, and Canadian.


----------



## Like an Angel

28, female, Argentina



			
				Yunie said:
			
		

> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg? some lady, I don't have a clue
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ? No idea.
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? No clue.
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? 1st one a weird girl, the rest common people.
> 5. What is the "P3"? No idea.
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift? Life?
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) No one!!
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? I haven't read any of them yet.
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? It could be The Nanny or Indomables -Argentinian TV programme-, but that's just for relax, I don't watch much TV.
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? Not at all, so far!


 
My God! Am I that  ignorant?


----------



## JLanguage

15, Male, US



			
				Yunie said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!  Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
> 5. What is the "P3"?
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
> 
> If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.


 
1. Lesbian witch from Buffy the Vampire, Played by Alyson Hannigan
2. The Candy Store
3. Don't Know
4. Don't know
5. Pentium III Processor
6. Don't know
7. Occasional SF or Fantasy
8. Harry Potter, grudgingly, Lord of Rings too long and boring
9. South Park - Johnny Cochran and Chewbacca=Classic,
10. Not at all


----------



## Silvia

Adult Italian female (past adolescence, yet far from old age ).

 Who's Willow Rosenberg? A kind of willow tree?
 Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon? Can't they be home made?
 A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he? An old man.
 A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do? At first I thought of "The Saint" casting Val Kilmer, but then I couldn't remember any psychologist...
 What is the "P3"? What comes after loggia P2
 Who discovers that death is her gift? A female undertaker.
 Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.) (About horror) I once was, then I got older and more easily impressed; I wouldn't mix horror and science fiction or fantastic tales... they are not the same thing.
 What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why? When something gets too long, no matter how good it can be, it usually gets boring and heavy... I didn't read those books, but I saw the movies, they didn't change my life. Perhaps they are overrated.
 What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why? This question's really wide... I don't know.
 Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons? It's just a matter of habits.


----------



## DDT

Yunie said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! I'm currently writing a masters' thesis, and I need to check a few things that will, hopefully, help me illustrate my view. But I need you! Could you please take the time to answer these questions? I'd be eternally grateful!   Oh, and please don't forget to mention your age, sex and nationality, please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1. Who's Willow Rosenberg?
> 2. Where can we find strange sweets whose flavour can either be very common or awfully uncommon (for instance: rubish-flavour…) ?
> 3. A man, with a walking stick, and we'd rather he did not put his hand on us. Who is he?
> 4. A gothic scientist (girl), a professor and a psychologist (woman). Who are they, and what do they do?
> 5. What is the "P3"?
> 6. Who discovers that death is her gift?
> 7. Are you a great science fiction or fantastic-horror reader ? (Stephen King, for instance.)
> 8. What do you prefer, Harry Potter or The Lord of The Rings? Why?
> 9. What's your favourite t.v show? (ie: Charmed, Stargate etc…) Why?
> 10. Do you feel "deprived" when your favourite t.v show stops being broadcasted between two seasons?
> 
> If you read the questions and discover that you have nothing to say about it, this is also important for me! Just tell me! It will help me nevertheless. And please, don't hesitate to answer, even one question out of ten. Thank you.



You can find the personal data you were asking in every post. I'm just adding I'm a male.

1. The "Willow" being played by a dwarf in the film with the same title?
2. Inside some J.K.Rowling's books?
3. I haven't got a clue
4. Ditto
5. Ditto
6. A necrophilic?
7. I happened to read Stephen King when I was in my teens...
8. Harry Potter has been one of my favourite weapons against subway-boredom in Paris; "The Lord of The Rings" looks deeper than an ordinary fantasy novel...
9. I turn TV on...every 6 months or something...
10. Ditto


DDT


----------



## Yunie

Thanks a lot, everyone!


----------



## daisy

Age - 19
Sex - female
Nationality - British, Scotland

1. No idea
2. Berti-Botts every flavour beans
3. No idea
4. Hmmn, not sure
5. No idea
6. No idea
7. Sci-fi - yes to a ceraitn extend, but do not like Stephen King - I don't like horror at all
8. ooh. Both. Harry Potter is really well written, and I enjoy them as I started reading them when I was younger and much more Harry's age.
Lord of the Rings: a beautiful self contained world with a rich fabric of history and characters, also very well written and engaging.
9. Used to really love Stargate, but then I lost touch with the characters due to missing some episodes, so I don't watch it anymore
10. yeah, for a bit, then I get over it. I don't have a TV ar uni, so now I'm used to not watching it at all.

Hope this helps
Daisy


----------

